
Error Prone - lainon
http://errorprone.info/
======
malkia
I worked for Google for 2-3 years, and coming from C/C++ background into a
Java/GWT team, this tool (under other name I think, and others related) helped
a lot.

The tool, would kick in as soon as you've created your CL (if you are familiar
with Perforce, and you are about to presubmit), and offer you changes to do,
or it'll do it.

The whole culture, of having team dedicated to a language, and pushing big
company-wide changes (LSC? large-scale change, or was it something like this)
was really helpful.

Not every company can afford something like this, but it's super useful -
avoids useless bikesheddding, unifies coding style, and people would spent
less time on code reviews judging the wrong un-important stuff.

